# I NEED A PUPPY FIX! Soooooo excited!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our Pearly Mae (CH. Arreau's The Colour of My Love) has been bred to an exquisite black from Targa Poodles in Michigan (CH. Targa Stolen Dance). Puppies are due around October 10th and I am thrilled! It will have been a year since I've had babies in my home, and I am sooooo overdue for the joy and happiness they bring with them. We are anticipating creams and blacks and while most puppies from a litter end up in pet homes (which is fine by us) there wiill be show quality pups in this litter. I am in search of a co-owner for my pick female who will champion her. (If this line is not allowed in my post, I hope the admins will remove it and not the entire post.) Here are some photos of Mom and Dad.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That is some gorgeous pigment on your girl! Love that dark skin! Is she considered cream, or a light apricot? She is absolutely beautiful, and I think I like the last picture of her the best. Those ears! :heart:

I can’t wait for you to have puppies, too...because I know you always share the journey, and we ALL love puppy pictures and watching them become young pups. Some lucky owners await!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! Pearl's pigment has always been remarkable! Right from the time she was a wee baby. She is a very light apricot. Her youngest baby here is cream and side by side there is a big difference in their colours. 

I cannot wait to see these babes! I am very excited about their potential.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Ugh you're giving me puppy fever!! Those babies are going to be STUNNING!! Please show photos when they arrive!!!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

What fabulous dogs! Can't wait to see the photos when the puppy journey begins!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SamieNorman said:


> Ugh you're giving me puppy fever!! Those babies are going to be STUNNING!! Please show photos when they arrive!!!


Feel free to contact me if the fever overwhelms you!! LOL! I will be posting photos of the litter here on Poodleforum, wghich ought to help you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh dear, the puppy fever is contagious! I just found this thread. If I were a puppy I would be leaping and running around.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Puppy? Puppy whats a puppy? Do they play? jump and bite??? Cause I like that!!!


----------

